# 2007 Acura TL, Hydroholics install



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

This car was dropped off Monday and I finally got some time to really work on it. The owner is Ricky and he drove it out from New Mexico. I did some little stuff on Tuesday, but most of these pics are what I got done today. It is getting a 2 pump, 6 dump Hydroholics setup with 4 accumulators. It is also getting 3 Kinetik HC1800 batteries. 8" cylinders in the front with the hydroholics cups bolted into the factory wishbone. In the rear it is getting 10" cylinders with 2-1/2" extensions and heim joints. I planned out the pump mount yesterday, had it water jetted, picked it up today and welded it up. I cut out the tops of the strut tower to allow the control arms to come through. If anyone else ever has to do one of these, check out how much of the interior I had to pull out to get to the rear struts.


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

this is going to be sick. Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cant wait to see it love that bodystyle


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

when the car turnes. do the cylinders turn inside the sleeves or what happens?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

no. The cylinders are not connected to the spindle like a macpherson strut car. They bolt to the wishbone that bolts to the lower control arm. So the cylinder never turns, or needs to turn.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 24 2009, 10:19 AM~16077014
> *no. The cylinders are not connected to the spindle like a macpherson strut car. They bolt to the wishbone that bolts to the lower control arm. So the cylinder never turns, or needs to turn.
> *


aah, okay. i see how thats working now. where is some into on the hydroholics way to do macpherson? i wanna do my fwd, and its gotta been done with hydroholics.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN YOU ALL DO SUCH CLEAN WORK. I CANT SAY IT ENOUGH I TAKE OFF MY HAT TO YOU GUY'S.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 24 2009, 12:11 PM~16078996
> *DAMN YOU ALL DO SUCH CLEAN WORK. I CANT SAY IT ENOUGH I TAKE OFF MY HAT TO YOU GUY'S.
> *


X2


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

So what are the 6 dumps for?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Cool, subscribing to the thread for updates!

On a side note, would you happen to have 2-3 XL shirts with the new logo? If so maybe i'll see if Jeremy can swing by your house and pick them up since he's right up the road..

Let me know, and ill have him get in contact with you.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Dec 24 2009, 11:58 AM~16079398
> *So what are the 6 dumps for?
> *


Individual corners


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah Jimmy, I have them...you know how to get a hold of me. 

Of course there is a hydroholics way of doing macphersons using a lower macpherson bracket completely adjustable on a sleeve. Of course, we have a new improved product that will provide a new way to juice a macpherson that we will release here soon. 

The 6 dumps allow lifting sides or corners from pancake and also uses our clean manifold setups. You can learn more about them at www.hydroholics.net


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Dec 24 2009, 03:58 PM~16080431
> *Yeah Jimmy, I have them...you know how to get a hold of me.
> 
> Of course there is a hydroholics way of doing macphersons using a lower macpherson bracket completely adjustable on a sleeve.  Of course, we have a new improved product that will provide a new way to juice a macpherson that we will release here soon.
> ...


iight, im watching and waiting :biggrin: also, whats the trim material you used on the tower cut out?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Damn! Gonna be a nice one Jeremy? What size wheels is the car gonna ride on? Shit, since pretty much the whole interior is out, he should throw some inserts in his seats. LOL. I been waitin to see one of these done up right.Good luck


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

This is a cool build. Cany wait to see it finshed.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Love those TL's


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice work as always bro !


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice work! Cant wait to see it laid out.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

sickness as usaul guys. keep it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BADASS


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

makes me wanna buy a fwd car :biggrin:


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

i almost bought a 2006 RL to juice...got something else tho....you shall see soon.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Dec 26 2009, 01:32 AM~16092315
> *i almost bought a 2006 RL to juice...got something else tho....you shall see soon.
> *




:thumbsup: 

Your accord was sick.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

keep bangin out quality stuff homie


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

progress from x-mas eve. I took a couple pics of the rear setup since it was requested. Basically all that needs to be done is the top doughnut bolt pattern, the heim on the bottom with the cylinder extension, and I cut some spacers to hold the heim centered in the stock lower mount. On this car I had to to drill a hole to get the hose into the trunk. You can see that I ran the hose down to a bulk head fitting. I did this so that all the interior panels will fit back in perfectly. I also snapped a pic of the top of the cylinder after the interior pieces were back in (and you can see the pinch molding around the hole I drilled.)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

sweet... i am basically doing the same car right now, just a lil older and did most of what you did the same.. glad to know i am on the right path.... looks clean... 

??? i noticed you kept the sway bar, and you have 4 switches...wont this affect sides since you have switches for it??


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

thats some good clean work... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

gonna be sick as a mofo!!!cant wait to see it layed out!!!


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

AMAZING!!! is the collars on the threaded part just restin on the donuts? stayin that way?


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

i cant see a TL with hydraulics.....is this thing gonna have knock offs ? like wire wheels ?


----------



## framecracker (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Dec 26 2009, 09:10 PM~16096568
> *sweet... i am basically doing the same car right now, just a lil older and did most of what you did the same.. glad to know i am on the right path.... looks clean...
> 
> ??? i noticed you kept the sway bar, and you have 4 switches...wont this affect sides since you have switches for it??
> *


sup "L" its been a couple of years.......hows da AZ treatin' ya??


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Dec 26 2009, 11:32 PM~16097722
> *i cant see a TL with hydraulics.....is this thing gonna have knock offs ? like wire wheels ?*


His other builds didn't use wires. Usualy bigger chrome or aluminum wheels tucked hard in the wheelwells.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

No wires, not our style.

The car probably won't do a large side with the sway bars still in there. The switches are there just for adjustability more than actually hitting a side.

Yes, the cylinder sleeve rests against the top doughnut.


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

hmmm ok so no knock offs ...wheeew , i like imports as well just hate it when people try to make them lowriders (wirewheels) etc ...nice build guys keep the pics coming ! work looks clean


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 27 2009, 08:58 AM~16100221
> *No wires, not our style.
> 
> The car probably won't do a large side with the sway bars still in there. The switches are there just for adjustability more than actually hitting a side.
> ...


clean build bro. :thumbsup: i'm assuming you will be going with 20s then?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 26 2009, 08:07 AM~16092783
> *progress from x-mas eve. I took a couple pics of the rear setup since it was requested. Basically all that needs to be done is the top doughnut bolt pattern, the heim on the bottom with the cylinder extension, and I cut some spacers to hold the heim centered in the stock lower mount. On this car I had to to drill a hole to get the hose into the trunk. You can see that I ran the hose down to a bulk head fitting. I did this so that all the interior panels will fit back in perfectly. I also snapped a pic of the top of the cylinder after the interior pieces were back in (and you can see the pinch molding around the hole I drilled.)
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

all these guys builds are off the chain!!

Is this the style of setup you would need to use on a 03 and up TownCar given the funky aluminum subframe thing going on in the front?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

nice work. you dont see to many people cutting up new cars!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are some more pics. The car is all done, except for some little stuff. The battery rack bolts in behind the seat so that the stock carpet can go under it without any holes. The stock carpet also lays completely flat with the pumps under it.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

freakin clean....hidden accums...nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good idea on the battery rack mount. I really like when the hardware is hidden.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Very clean like always--well seems every build just gets cleaner and cleaner.

Accums under the car?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Dec 28 2009, 08:47 PM~16116030
> *Very clean like always--well seems every build just gets cleaner and cleaner.
> 
> Accums under the car?
> *


Yup, all under. Just wait until you see the car pics tomorrow, this thing LAYS!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

i've noticed with the kinetics you guys have stopped using tie down straps on alot of the installs??


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not just Kinetik's. I have been building the racks very tight, and with these types of cars running the voltage we do with the ride quality of accumulators, so there is really no need for a hold down.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

so fresh and so clean. we gettin any under car shots?


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

waiting for full car shots... and more setup shots... and anything else you want to share...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

all done!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:0 some clean ass work!! :thumbsup: 

When the 13s goin on?? :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like with the right offset rims there could be some nice lip action possible here.


----------



## kevinb84 (May 26, 2008)

looks fantastic!!! cant wait to see some deep wheels on there. and yes to draging mud flaps... im doin it on the jetta too!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 FUCKING CLEAN HATS OFF TO YOU GUYS I LOVE YOUR WORK BIG FAN


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

absolutely beautiful work man!!!seems to get better with every car you put out!!


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Their is always something about a juiced car on stockers that does it for me.. Love it.

...Now it needs 20s Lol.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Dec 29 2009, 02:07 PM~16123218
> *Their is always something about a juiced car on stockers that does it for me.. Love it.
> 
> ...Now it needs 20s Lol.
> *


Look for it on 20's cruising around Alburquerque here shortly!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 29 2009, 12:02 PM~16122195
> *all done!
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments!
I snapped some pics of the underside so you can see where I mounted the accumulators. I also took some to show the underside of the hood. I had to modify the strut tower brance to get it back in, but it didn't look right without it in there. All the plastics also went back on with some trimming. I also can't wait to see the car on some 20s. I think it will look great.
I want to thank Derek for coming over an lending a hand with the plumbing and of course the hardline. 
I have another car being dropped of this Friday, so look for that thread after the new year.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

cant wait


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

well,Lets see it! cant wait. Tension in the room, Want to see it done. Nice work clean as it should be. good work never goes un reckignized. Pay 2 play, hope they pay well for that clean install


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 29 2009, 12:05 AM~16118402
> *It's not just Kinetik's. I have been building the racks very tight, and with these types of cars running the voltage we do with the ride quality of accumulators, so there is really no need for a hold down.
> *



mad props jeremy... that turned out to be one hella clean install... looks like the accums are reallll close to the mufflers... your not worried any about the heat??? and even in a stock car the factory puts a battery strap in the engine compartment...lol... I really dig the clean look without one tho!.... Keep crankin em out... cant wait to see what u do next!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I am not worried about the heat from the muffler. When the car is running even after an hour of driving I could still put my hand on the muffler. Keep in mind on newer cars the ones at the rear are pretty much just a resonator. There are 2 mufflers under the car before the exhaust splits and goes to the 2 at the rear. They are also behind the heat shield. Plus the accumulators will have to see a lot of heat before you would have any problems.
I understand about the battery hold down, but I takes a good pull and rocking back and forth to get the batteries out of my rack. The stock battery under the hood sits in more of a tray than a rack. You can just lift the stock batteries out with little effort. Make sense?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 27 2009, 07:58 AM~16100221
> *The car probably won't do a large side with the sway bars still in there. The switches are there just for adjustability more than actually hitting a side.
> *


I still have all my sways in and my car does a pretty big side!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

sweet... thanks for theinfo... ...lol :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider209 (Aug 7, 2008)

imports done right... clean work :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good! Maybe this will help my friend decide to juice his.


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

really good work nice and clean what kind of wheels are you putting on the car


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not my car, so I am not putting wheels on it. He picked it up 2 days ago and is now back in New Mexico. He is bringing it out to the Bring the Noize car show in Feb. Its should have wheels on it by then.


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
NEW PICTURES ON 20s


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks dope just throw some 25 mm spacers in the rear!

I'm also OCKlasse btw...


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 27 2010, 11:10 PM~16436589
> *Looks dope just throw some 25 mm spacers in the rear!
> 
> I'm also OCKlasse btw...
> *


LOL got ya ..... are you Dereks brother??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 28 2010, 12:02 AM~16436502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sic as fuck


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 27 2010, 10:37 PM~16436928
> *LOL got ya ..... are you Dereks brother??
> *


Yeah, his little brother :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Man that car looks sick! Nice work again. :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

what are you using for hardware to take the hardlines thru the trunk pan?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

bulkheads with washers.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 28 2010, 11:05 AM~16438487
> *bulkheads with washers.
> *


gonna use them on my bomb if I ever decide to juice it.


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

Car looks sick. Builds like this make me want to build another car, even though I haven't finished my current one.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 29 2009, 01:02 PM~16122195
> *all done!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :happysad:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

BAD NEWS!!! Ricky was involved in a 8 car pile up in New Mexico and the car is totaled. Look for something new soon.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

ouch. that sucks. he ok then?


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

Cars FUCKED ........Me and my family are ok .......We left NM around 2 PM West bound to Disneyland for my sons 3rd Bday.... Drove to LV NV with no problems .... Took 8 hours, car ran fantastic and I laid it out at the Rio LV Friday night .... Saturday morning we got up loaded the luggage and the Family up and headed outta Vegas on I-15. Got into Cali ate lunch at In&Out and the Navigation said traffic troubles on I 10 so i got off the freeway and took surface roads till i got to Hwy 57. There was a MVA on I-10 saturday morning so I was diverted to HWY 60 ("The Beast"). Hwy 60 and 57 are the same road in the town of Diamond Bar ...... goin "West" slow traffic then allllll of a suddenthe car in front of me slammed the car in front of it causing a chain of events ...... im not allowed to speak about it as of yet but if your at BTN ill tell you all about it !!!! We contuinued our vacation at the most Magical place on earth...... Had a great time alot of MEMORIES ......Got a rental SUV (cause we bought to much SHIT at Disneyland and had to take all personal effectsoutta the Acura) and went to the body shop when the car was drug to..... Juice was pulled out Thursday morning prior to leaving Cali to go back to LV before BTN .....I pulled out the Batteries Pumps Dumps Accums Hard Line bulk heads that i could get to....... i left the soft lines that ran to te cylinders and left the cylinders also ..... the cylinders are the only way both front wheels are still under the car ..... the cotrol arms are broke in half and been ripped from the mounts..... Three of the four BRAND NEW 20'' wheels are destroyed. .........


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

do u still got the stock rims?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow holy shit thats terrible man


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah i got the stocks and they are for sale with tires !! 400.00 :cheesy: 



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 
i loved that car.... 

look for a new build realllllll real reallll sooooon


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

So you gonna go with the same style car, or something different?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG man I'm glad you and your family are ok. you can replace a car. It's just a car, Family isn't replaceable.

Too bad It got wrecked. I bet the next one will be even better!


----------

